# Verkaufe Gears of War 4



## DexterMorgan (21. Dezember 2016)

Ĥallo Leute,

ich besitze einen SteamKey für Gears of War 4. Da mir das Spiel nicht wirklich zusagt, wollte ich es auf einer Plattform (Kinguin) verkaufen. Leider wird dort nur eine XBOX Version als Verkaufbar gelistet:

Gears of War 4 XBOX One / Windows 10 Voucher

Somit biete ich das Stemakey hier an für 30 € Paypal Überweisung . 

Thnx und frohes Fest


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2016)

Problem an der Sache:

Gears of War 4 gibt es nicht für Steam.

Das ist ein Xbox One / Windows 10 PlayAnywhere Titel.


----------

